# MySQL Workbench is crashing (SIGABRT)



## kenorb (Nov 17, 2010)

It crashed again, but this time when tried to add new Diagram.


```
(gdb) bt full
#0  0x00000008092e372c in thr_kill () from /lib/libc.so.7
No symbol table info available.
#1  0x0000000809378e33 in abort () from /lib/libc.so.7
No symbol table info available.
#2  0x0000000806985d71 in g_logv () from /usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
No symbol table info available.
#3  0x0000000806985df4 in g_log () from /usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
No symbol table info available.
#4  0x00000008037d6676 in Glib::exception_handlers_invoke () from /usr/local/lib/libglibmm-2.4.so.1
No symbol table info available.
#5  0x0000000802b18a6a in (anonymous namespace)::Window_signal_set_focus_callback () from /usr/local/lib/libgtkmm-2.4.so.1
No symbol table info available.
#6  0x00000008062cf8e4 in g_closure_invoke () from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
No symbol table info available.
#7  0x00000008062e1fdc in g_signal_parse_name () from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
No symbol table info available.
#8  0x00000008062e38b0 in g_signal_emit_valist () from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
No symbol table info available.
#9  0x00000008062e3c52 in g_signal_emit () from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
No symbol table info available.
#10 0x00000008062cf8e4 in g_closure_invoke () from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
No symbol table info available.
#11 0x00000008062e1e3e in g_signal_parse_name () from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
No symbol table info available.
#12 0x00000008062e38b0 in g_signal_emit_valist () from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
No symbol table info available.
#13 0x00000008062e3c52 in g_signal_emit () from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
No symbol table info available.
#14 0x00000008034f500d in gtk_widget_grab_focus () from /usr/local/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
No symbol table info available.
#15 0x00000008034011c4 in gtk_notebook_new () from /usr/local/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
No symbol table info available.
#16 0x00000008062cf8e4 in g_closure_invoke () from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
No symbol table info available.
#17 0x00000008062e1e3e in g_signal_parse_name () from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
No symbol table info available.
#18 0x00000008062e38b0 in g_signal_emit_valist () from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
No symbol table info available.
#19 0x00000008062e3c52 in g_signal_emit () from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
No symbol table info available.
#20 0x0000000803403ccf in gtk_notebook_new () from /usr/local/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
No symbol table info available.
#21 0x00000008033e34ef in gtk_marshal_BOOLEAN__VOID () from /usr/local/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
No symbol table info available.
#22 0x00000008062cf8e4 in g_closure_invoke () from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
No symbol table info available.
#23 0x00000008062e1e3e in g_signal_parse_name () from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
No symbol table info available.
#24 0x00000008062e35a3 in g_signal_emit_valist () from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
No symbol table info available.
#25 0x00000008062e3c52 in g_signal_emit () from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
No symbol table info available.
#26 0x00000008034f2455 in gtk_widget_style_attach () from /usr/local/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
No symbol table info available.
#27 0x00000008033dc1c9 in gtk_propagate_event () from /usr/local/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
No symbol table info available.
#28 0x00000008033dd2f7 in gtk_main_do_event () from /usr/local/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
No symbol table info available.
#29 0x0000000803b78f3c in gdk_add_client_message_filter () from /usr/local/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
No symbol table info available.
#30 0x000000080697cf2e in g_main_context_dispatch () from /usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
No symbol table info available.
#31 0x0000000806980230 in g_main_context_check () from /usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
No symbol table info available.
#32 0x00000008069805dd in g_main_loop_run () from /usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
No symbol table info available.
#33 0x00000008033dd693 in gtk_main () from /usr/local/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
No symbol table info available.
#34 0x000000000070abd3 in main (argc=1, argv=0x7fffffffe5e8) at main.cpp:137
	i = 1
	wboptions = {basedir = {static npos = 18446744073709551615, 
    _M_dataplus = {<std::allocator<char>> = {<__gnu_cxx::new_allocator<char>> = {<No data fields>}, <No data fields>}, 
      _M_p = 0x80b448298 "/usr/local/share/mysql-workbench"}}, plugin_search_path = {static npos = 18446744073709551615, 
    _M_dataplus = {<std::allocator<char>> = {<__gnu_cxx::new_allocator<char>> = {<No data fields>}, <No data fields>}, 
      _M_p = 0x80b4482d8 "/usr/local/lib/mysql-workbench/plugins"}}, struct_search_path = {static npos = 18446744073709551615, 
    _M_dataplus = {<std::allocator<char>> = {<__gnu_cxx::new_allocator<char>> = {<No data fields>}, <No data fields>}, 
      _M_p = 0x80b4770b8 "/usr/local/share/mysql-workbench/grt"}}, module_search_path = {static npos = 18446744073709551615, 
    _M_dataplus = {<std::allocator<char>> = {<__gnu_cxx::new_allocator<char>> = {<No data fields>}, <No data fields>}, 
      _M_p = 0x80b448318 "/usr/local/lib/mysql-workbench/modules"}}, library_search_path = {static npos = 18446744073709551615, 
    _M_dataplus = {<std::allocator<char>> = {<__gnu_cxx::new_allocator<char>> = {<No data fields>}, <No data fields>}, _M_p = 0x808f3b0b8 ""}}, 
  cdbc_driver_search_path = {static npos = 18446744073709551615, 
    _M_dataplus = {<std::allocator<char>> = {<__gnu_cxx::new_allocator<char>> = {<No data fields>}, <No data fields>}, _M_p = 0x808f3b0b8 ""}}, user_data_dir = {
    static npos = 18446744073709551615, _M_dataplus = {<std::allocator<char>> = {<__gnu_cxx::new_allocator<char>> = {<No data fields>}, <No data fields>}, 
      _M_p = 0x80b448398 "/home/kenorb/.mysql/workbench"}}, open_at_startup = {static npos = 18446744073709551615, 
    _M_dataplus = {<std::allocator<char>> = {<__gnu_cxx::new_allocator<char>> = {<No data fields>}, <No data fields>}, _M_p = 0x808f3b0b8 ""}}, 
  force_sw_rendering = false, force_opengl_rendering = false, use_log_file = false}
	disp = (Glib::Dispatcher *) 0x80b4781c0
	splash_pid = 15699
	app = {<sigc::trackable> = {callback_list_ = 0x0}, _vptr$Main = 0x802c6e490, static signal_run_ = {<No data fields>}, static signal_quit_ = {<No data fields>}, 
  static signal_key_snooper_ = {<No data fields>}, static instance_ = 0x7fffffffe3b0}
	program = {_wb_context_ui = 0x80b47d3c0, _wb_context = 0x80b4e4200, _grt_manager = 0x80b404c40, _main_form = 0x80b404e00, _idle_signal_conn = {
    slot_ = 0x80c95e680}, static _instance = 0x7fffffffe380}
```



> The application mysql-workbench-bin has crashed.
> Information about the crash has been successfully collected.
> 
> This application is not known to Bug Buddy, therefore the bug report cannot be sent to the GNOME Bugzilla.  Please save the bug to a text file and report it to the appropriate bug tracker for this application.



I'm not sure which library I should re-compile with debug symbols?
libglibmm-2.4.so.1, libglib-2.0.so.0, libgobject-2.0.so.0, libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0, or basically the whole system?


----------



## kenorb (Nov 17, 2010)

Bug report:

```
System: FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE #4: Mon Nov 15 14:40:15 GMT 2010     root@kenorb:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/BRO amd64
X Vendor: The X.Org Foundation
X Vendor Release: 10705000
Selinux: No
Accessibility: Disabled
GTK+ Theme: Clearlooks
Icon Theme: gnome
GTK+ Modules: canberra-gtk-module, gnomebreakpad

Memory status: size: 317784064 vsize: 317784064 resident: 90845184 share: 401925702 rss: 90845184 rss_rlim: 22179
CPU usage: start_time: 0 rtime: 10224 utime: 0 stime: 0 cutime:0 cstime: 0 timeout: 0 it_real_value: 0 frequency: 142



---- Critical and fatal warnings logged during execution ----

** GLib-GObject **: g_value_unset: assertion `G_IS_VALUE (value)' failed 
** GLib-GObject **: g_object_set_property: assertion `G_IS_VALUE (value)' failed 
** GLib-GObject **: g_value_unset: assertion `G_IS_VALUE (value)' failed 
** GLib-GObject **: g_object_set_property: assertion `G_IS_VALUE (value)' failed 
** GLib-GObject **: g_value_unset: assertion `G_IS_VALUE (value)' failed 
** GLib-GObject **: g_value_get_string: assertion `G_VALUE_HOLDS_STRING (value)' failed 
** GLib-GObject **: g_value_unset: assertion `G_IS_VALUE (value)' failed 
** GLib-GObject **: g_value_get_object: assertion `G_VALUE_HOLDS_OBJECT (value)' failed 
** GLib-GObject **: g_value_unset: assertion `G_IS_VALUE (value)' failed 
** Gtk **: gtk_toolbar_set_icon_size: assertion `icon_size != GTK_ICON_SIZE_INVALID' failed 
** Gtk **: gtk_toolbar_set_icon_size: assertion `icon_size != GTK_ICON_SIZE_INVALID' failed 
** Gtk **: gtk_tree_view_unref_tree_helper: assertion `node != NULL' failed 
** Gtk **: gtk_tree_view_unref_tree_helper: assertion `node != NULL' failed 
** Gtk **: gtk_tree_view_unref_tree_helper: assertion `node != NULL' failed 
** glibmm **: 
unhandled exception (type std::exception) in signal handler:
what: MySQL server has gone away
 


----------- .xsession-errors ---------------------
WARNING: NS_ENSURE_SUCCESS(rv, rv) failed with result 0x8053000C: file nsGenericElement.cpp, line 5098
WARNING: NS_ENSURE_SUCCESS(rv, rv) failed with result 0x8053000C: file nsGenericElement.cpp, line 5263
WARNING: GetDefaultCharsetForLocale: need to add multi locale support: file nsUNIXCharset.cpp, line 189
++DOCSHELL 0x820500400 == 36
++DOMWINDOW == 71 (0x820500058) [serial = 88] [outer = 0x0]
++DOMWINDOW == 72 (0x8204ff458) [serial = 89] [outer = 0x820500000]
###!!! ASSERTION: index exceeds allowable range: 'i < mLength', file ../../dist/include/nsTSubstring.h, line 235
###!!! ASSERTION: index exceeds allowable range: 'i < mLength', file ../../dist/include/nsTSubstring.h, line 235
###!!! ASSERTION: index exceeds allowable range: 'i < mLength', file ../../dist/include/nsTSubstring.h, line 235
** (gnome-settings-daemon:2188): WARNING **: Connection failed, reconnecting...
WARNING: refusing to set request header: file nsXMLHttpRequest.cpp, line 2770
--DOMWINDOW == 71 (0x81519f458) [serial = 48] [outer = 0x811a14800] [url = http://www.ncl.ucar.edu/Document/Functions/Built-in/sprintf.shtml]
** (gnome-settings-daemon:2188): WARNING **: Connection failed, reconnecting...
--------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## kenorb (Nov 17, 2010)

Reported another bug:
http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=58249


----------



## kenorb (Nov 17, 2010)

And another one:
http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=58250


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 17, 2010)

There really is no point in posting any more port crashes/problems on these forums, kenorb, so I'm going to ask you to stop doing that now. No one here (users mostly) can or will fix, analyse or track down any ports bugs, and opening thread after thread with stack traces and debugging output is not what these forums are for. The forums are here to assist users with running FreeBSD and add-ons, not to take everything apart bit by bit just to find that there are parts left when things are put back together.

You should either contact the port maintainer (run 'make maintainer' in the port directory) or file a PR (http://www.freebsd.org/send-pr.html). If you have FreeBSD base system-related bugs: the FreeBSD developers are on the mailing lists, so post to the appropriate one(s) with technical information. Be aware that they may bite when they find out you make up your own rules about installing an operating system.

There is really no need to report back on all of this, or to tack a note on to every thread that may be related. 

Before you do any of the above, make sure _your own FreeBSD installation is in order_, i.e. built and installed according to documentation and best practices. I have serious doubts about that.

But again: no more threads with kernel dumps, stack traces, debugging streams and bug reports, please.

Closed.


----------

